# Anxiety Disorders > Hypochondria (Health Anxiety) >  >  Have had mild fever for a few days - stiff neck is scaring me

## 0xjf

Hey guys,

I've had a mild fever - hasn't been higher than 100.1 or so - yet I still have a sore neck that is making me think I have something serious. They just confirmed that West Nile Virus is in my area in Los Angeles, and that it can cause viral meningitis. 

I went to the health center on campus (I'm a college student) and the doc didn't seem to think it was anything serious, but I am still worried. 

Is there a way I can isolate it as just muscle pain in the neck? I know that if one has meningitis it is hard to put one's chin to their chest. 

Any advice is welcomed.

Thank you

----------


## Ironman

If it was meningitis, I would think more would be affected.  The doctors confirmed that it's not meningitis, and didn't even think it was West Nile, then that eliminates two issues.  If you really feel you need to get tested, get tested. 

I had to read your profile.....I wondered about hypochondria.  I remember fearing I had diseases, too.  Catching things when there was no way I was in any risk group and stuff like that.

Did you injure yourself somehow?  It could also be allergy season.

----------

